# Help Finding a 1/16" Router Bit



## jgrey (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm trying to route a small slot 1/16" wide, 3/4" long, *and at least 3/8" deep*. I've found 1/16" bits, but the cutters are not long enough to cut 3/8" deep. Anyone have a source for a longer 1/16" bit, or have a different suggestion of how I could make this type of slot in an open face of the material (wood)? Thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jonathan
Try a dremel or Roto-zip do not think you will a bit 1/16" bit longer than a 1/4" cutter you also could use a drill 1/16" drill bit multiple holes it only 3/4" slot


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree on drilling a series of holes and then connecting them. You might have luck using these bits: PROXXON TOOLS: Tungsten Vanadium Micro Twist Drills


----------



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

Any reason why you can't do the 3/4" length slot in two passes, i.e. use this http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Ekstrom...lute-Router-Bit-f-plastics-1-16-/200879537792 to cut 1/4" deep x 3/4" L in the first pass then raise the bit 1/8" to give you the 3/8" depth in the second go around? The particular bit in the link has enough length to insert beyond the cutting area on the second pass without affecting the 1/16" thickness of the first pass. You just have to keep your stock in place, a router table should help with that.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Of all the router bits I know of brand-wise, 1/4" shank 1/16 straight are only 1/4" deep on the cutter. 

But for modelers, using a dremel or other rotary with a 1/8" shank, Micro-Mark has this:
1/16 Inch Router, Drill Point (1/8 Inch Shank)

You might call them to confirm the detph of cut you can get with it, but it looks about right.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jgrey said:


> I'm trying to route a small slot 1/16" wide, 3/4" long, *and at least 3/8" deep*. I've found 1/16" bits, but the cutters are not long enough to cut 3/8" deep. Anyone have a source for a longer 1/16" bit, or have a different suggestion of how I could make this type of slot in an open face of the material (wood)? Thanks!


1/16 wide and 3/8 deep! Tell me why you have to go so deep at such a small width? Is the item you want to groove already made? If it is not made then you could fabricate it with the groove done and you would not have to make this little groove. NGM


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jonathan, Welcome to the Router Forums! Interesting question. Without more knowledge of other details, several ideas come-to-my-mind for your possible consideration...

1. Multiple passes (progressively deeper)
2. Kerf in segment
3. Dremel
4. Roto-Zip
5. Make a wider cutout & add filler strips (Example 1/2" cut width and 2- filler strips of 7/32" each - straddling required slot).

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Jonathan, Welcome to the Router Forums! Interesting question. Without more knowledge of other details, several ideas come-to-my-mind for your possible consideration...
> 
> 1. Multiple passes (progressively deeper)
> 2. Kerf in segment
> ...


Otis you are correct, without the details regarding this groove like what is it that is going into that groove 3/8th of an inch then I could not say what to do, I find it hard to understand why it has to be that deep. Neville


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jonathon, there is another method you might consider: Saw your wood apart, make a single pass with a 3/4" straight bit across the wood and then glue it together. The grain will match and the joint should not be obvious. Quick and easy if it will work for your situation.


----------



## jgrey (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone. A lot of good ideas. Thanks MAFoElffen for the tip on the 1/8" shank bit at Micro-Mark. I emailed them and they said it should be able to do 3/8" depth (multiple passes to avoid breaking of course.) Since some of you we're asking though, the purpose is to be able to insert a penny (3/4" dia.) half-way into the workpiece and hold it snugly. The slice and face-route w/ a 3/4" bit was a good idea I hadn't considered, but I'd really like to avoid the extra steps because I'm trying to do this in small-batch production.


----------



## jgrey (Jul 12, 2013)

By the way, I'm a product designer by trade, and they've been talking about "crowd sourced" design like it's a new trend, but you guys and the communities around these forums are the originators of leveraging the Internet for "crowd sourced" designs. Thanks again, and keep it up!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

You mentioned breaking in post 10--that's one of the reasons it's tough to find longer cutters. Lots of heat--won't take much to break one. 
earl


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can get a full set off the Grizzly web site

==


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

"For a penny..." 

Now thinking 3D as a half-round. So it doesn't need to be a router bit. It could be a miniature rotary saw bit(?). Would be less likely to break.

Here's one as an example (there's larger and smaller):
Saw Blade w/Mandrel Set, Coarse-Teeth 3/4 Dia. #82-20715 - 82-20715 - Dremel Type Saw Blades |

But even at best, that bit would be about 1/16" shy of 3/8" deep.

...For example with clearance for the arbor, it would probably need a 7/8" or 1" circular saw bit to get 3/8" deep and 3/4" long and you would probably need a wand to lay it down and get clearance for that. But then the radius would be a little wide (fractional).


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jgrey said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone. A lot of good ideas. Thanks MAFoElffen for the tip on the 1/8" shank bit at Micro-Mark. I emailed them and they said it should be able to do 3/8" depth (multiple passes to avoid breaking of course.) Since some of you we're asking though, the purpose is to be able to insert a penny (3/4" dia.) half-way into the workpiece and hold it snugly. The slice and face-route w/ a 3/4" bit was a good idea I hadn't considered, but I'd really like to avoid the extra steps because I'm trying to do this in small-batch production.


Thanks for your answer but I find it hard to believe that a US penny will fit into a 1/16 wide groove so are you sure that it will? NGM


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jgrey said:


> I'm trying to route a small slot 1/16" wide, 3/4" long, *and at least 3/8" deep*. I've found 1/16" bits, but the cutters are not long enough to cut 3/8" deep. Anyone have a source for a longer 1/16" bit, or have a different suggestion of how I could make this type of slot in an open face of the material (wood)? Thanks!


Use a carbide bur..
Carbide Burs


----------

